# Completely random



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

8)


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That's good! I hope things continue to go well for you.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Invisible.Ink,
I still feel a little fragile. It's like recovering from some illness....I'm just getting used living again. But my approach is simpler and more effective in some ways too.
R.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats great Rozanne, what do you think your secret is? do you think the key is to let go? that is what I have been trying to do but the problem is that you cant try to let go it just has to happen which is where I get stuck.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Thanks Invisible.Ink,
> I still feel a little fragile. It's like recovering from some illness....I'm just getting used living again. But my approach is simpler and more effective in some ways too.
> R.


No problem. I know what you mean about feeling fragile, but from the other end of the spectrum. The thing that is even scarier than the DP itself is the fact that I've become used to it. In the beginning, I was terrified of it an was constantly trying to fight it. Now, it's as if I've just accepted it and almost become comfortable with it. But I don't want to accept it! Ya know what I mean?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

that's great! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Good on you Rozanne


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Well done. You've done the hard work. I am too am pleased for you. When I was recovering you may find you relapse on the odd occasion but don't let put you off. You too are now on the road to recovery..


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Pablo said:


> What's your secret?


Nothing. If I am not dissociated I have some other problem.

Recovery...how do you meaure it?

In peace i guess, and that eludes me.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Psychogenic dissociation. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> *Love is the acceptance of pain.
> *


I think you hit the nail on the head with that line Rozanne.

Greg.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

You're very lucky miss_starling 

Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Bubala, is that pup meant to be you Daz?

What is the meaning of a barrel roll? Does it have a 
figurative meaning?

Anyway, cheers for the support guys/gals.

Love
Rozanne


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Oh Bubala, is that pup meant to be you Daz?
> 
> What is the meaning of a barrel roll? Does it have a
> figurative meaning?


It's a Star Fox 64 ref, haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Does it have a
> figurative meaning?


It's hard to explain... bested to be showed while in the bed room *nods*


----------

